# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  TimeClickers savegame editor

## adras

Finally figured out the encryption and created a TimeClickers savegame editor: http://timeclickerseditor.com

----------


## FoxFox

I've figured out the encryption as well, and made an open source offline editor in HTML5: https://goo.gl/lCfwRQ

Adras has messaged me and discouraged me from releasing the encryption key but I'm releasing it anyway by making this editor open source.

----------

